# starting egg share ivf in jan



## reanbaz (Dec 13, 2008)

hi im new here but nice to be able to chat to people who know how im feeling  we are starting egg share ivf at the nuffield hospital in woking in jan,just wondered if anyone has been here and what to expect really as abit daunting but we desperatly want a family x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi - I am in exactly the same situation I start my down time on 27th December and ICSI will happen at some point in Jan I suppose...so maybe we could share experiences..... This is mine and DP first time and I can't believe it is all now so real... I am a little scared and quite excited and just hope at 35 I produce enough eggs for me to share them!!!  Let me know how you get on.... I pick up my drugs on tuesday next week and really have no idea what to expect... good luck with your tx.....


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ladies im starting this month too but im just doing donation so instead of doing the d-reg i just go on the pill until my ladies are ready. I should be having EC the end of Jan  
I have done 2 ES cycles last yr and got my beautiful dd so i decided before i go again for me i would help some other women  

Good luck to you both


----------



## reanbaz (Dec 13, 2008)

hi everyone well xmas is nearly here and all thats on my brain is how my life is going to be chaos at end of jan,ive got my bloods booked and waiting for my consultation.I suppose part of me is thinking hopefully i will be helping someone else in same position who gets my eggs.Its sooo scary how your life can change and i know people try to understand but unless your in our position no-one can really understand,but the urge to be a parent is so strong that you have to try and then if it doesnt work at least you know youve tried but being on here and being able to read other peoples experiences makes me feel at ease that im not alone ,Anyway ladies hope you all have a good xmas and roll on new year x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Good luck to you all for all your upcoming treatment 

Reanbaz - I had my first IVF egg share cycle at the nuffield woking which resulted in my BFP this year!  
We were really happy with all the care we received at woking and thought all the staff and nurses we came across were all lovely.  I was quite sad to be signed off and over to the good old nhs, even though it was an hours drive away!  
My first consultation was in May and we got started on drugs the end of July, so I would allow about 3 months to get going, there are a couple of blood tests which take about 6 weeks to receive the results from and it took about 2 week for the clinic to match me to a recipient once they had all my results back.  If I can be of any more help about WN just let me know 

x x x


----------



## reanbaz (Dec 13, 2008)

hi thanks for the info on nuffield in woking,what kind of costs am i looking at as they said treatment,drugs etc free but have to pay consultations etc and what tests can i get done at doctors she told me to have bloods done there but wondered if i can get any of rest done save time and money xthanks just a girl sorry for all questions trying to get myslf aware of as much as poss


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't apologise for the questions thats what this site is for 
We had to pay for the initial consultation, the HFEA fee and DP's semen analysis, I can't remember the individual costs but all 3 together was about £400, we did end up having a couple of embryo's left over to freeze so that was an extra £431.  
I had all my basic tests done at my GP's, i.e. FSH level which needs to be done on around day 2 or 3 of your cycle and all the STI screening (there is a list they provide with them all on so if you don't have that ask them to send it to you) but she couldn't do the kareotyping or the cystic fibrosis screening as they said they were too specialised!  All the drugs, scans and appointments are free the only thing extra I needed to pay for was the cyclogest pessaries once I got my BFP as they only provide you with enough to last your 2 week wait and you need to continue them until you are 12 weeks pg, but I just went back to my G.P who very kindly wrote a prescription for me!


----------



## reanbaz (Dec 13, 2008)

hi thanks so much for info just a girl you have helped me loads will let you know how things go as great to have people to talk to


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

I am doing egg share/icsi too. have had all the tests done, and counselling. Just waiting on some results then we should be ok to start treatment.

I have been put on the pill already to match my cycles with the recipient.

Look forward to chatting with you all. xx


----------

